# A versatile tool for small cuts and other tricks



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the review.

The first pic looks like the stand has an incline. Why is that?


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just so that your arms don't have to extend so much to make the cut to the end. It is what is recommended by BCT


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes they are, their tools are considered expensive by some, but given they work as advertised, they have outstanding customer service and they let you do things that otherwise would be hard to do, they are worth every penny to me.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've always been intrigued by this tool. I think it is ideal for making small objects where precise cuts are necessary. I also like the idea of making quiet cuts. I think whether or not I get one is be dependent on what kind of work I want to focus on in the future. If I want to focus more on small items (box making et al) this could be the tool for me.

Am I right to assume that the blades cannot be sharpened?


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, the blades cannot be sharpened, but if you use a small enough pitch and repetitive cuts, they last for a long time.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

This IS a very interesting tool. BUT given the price tag, I think I would rather spend TIME practicing those cuts with a regular Japanese handsaw. Most of the cuts made on their video can be done by hand. Thanks for the review, it's the first time I've seen this tool.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Most of the cuts made on their video can be done by hand.

Yes they can, but not with the precision this tool offers, which is it's main selling point. Why use a router when you can do most of the profiles by hand?


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I went to their web site but could not see the price. Can you tell us how much it cost?

Domer


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

It is $1,384 and $1,245.6 if you are a founder's club member, which cost $45 for one year. Here is a link with other prices, for example the single wing, which is cheaper.

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tools/jointmaker.html


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

This is an awesome tool. What I find appealing is the unsurpassed efficiency (both material and energy): turn the smallest possible amount of wood into dust to achieve the objective. I suppose if you make living making custom decorative boxes and such, that thing will pay off quickly just in saving on precious woods.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

This looks like an amazing tool. I've been drooling over it for more than a year now.

Has this remained a staple in your shop? Is it well suited for box making with 3/4" and under material?

My problem with their videos is that they don't show practical use. While cool, coffee stirrers isn't what I want to see being cut.

Thanks!


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it well suited for box making with 3/4" and under material?

You can use material up to 1 and 5/8 thick. 3/4 is no problem at all. The machine is geared towards making small cuts with precision and safety. Cuts that other wise would be dangerous on a TS. It is one of those items that you use sparsely but wonderful when you need it.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG!

They have an $1,100 fence for it!

Oh man is that setup sexy!


----------

